# diagnosis for lymphoid aggregate



## grec

A polyp was removed in the colon.  The path results were  intermucosal lymphoid aggregate in the colon? What would the diagnosis code be? (benign neoplasm of the colon 2113? ) or something else?

Thanks in advance for your help
Chris


----------



## janammilner

I just came across the same thing-in reviewing lymphoid aggregate i came across hyperplasia then in the icd book go down to lymphoid and intestine 569.89


----------

